# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ελένη (του Γκίκα) [Eleni]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Gikas Lines*

The _Gikas Line_s (_Elliniki Atmoploia Mihail Gika & Cia_) was a small shipping company  having two orthree small ships in Argosaronikos in the period 1898-1920. We have identified two ships belonging to her, *the first Aegina* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ina#post241224  and the *Eleni* discussed here.

Mihail Gikas was a small shipowner from Hydra but his company was based in Piraeus. Here is a small 1916 ad of his ship *Aegina*...

19160626 Aegina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Gikas Lines*

Here is a July 20, 1908 ad of *Eleni* going the classic Argosaronikos route

19080720 Eleni.jpg

It appears that many of the small passenger ships were doing daily cruises to Phaliro, Vouliagmeni, etc, at that time. We have seen this with *Kleoniki, Maria, Leda.* 

Here is *Eleni* doing the same thing on July 7, 1909

190907 Eleni.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And here is a very unfortunate accident of *Eleni*. 
Dates:  July 11 and 12, 1908

19080711 Eleni.jpg19080712 Eleni.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια θεωρώ εδώ για το ποιο μπορεί να ήταν το ΕΛΕΝΗ.
Αν ισχύει τότε το ΕΛΕΝΗ (πρ.ΑΓ.ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ) αναφέρεται ξανά το 1914 και 1919 ως υπο ιδιοκτησία Αφών Γιαννόπουλου.

----------


## Ellinis

Aρθράκια από το μακρινό 1908 δείχνουν πως ο καπετάνιος και πλοιοκτήτης του ΕΛΕΝΗ, Μιχ.Γκίκας, ήταν αγαπητός (τουλάχιστον στον αρθρογράφο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

5 09 08.jpg 27 10 08.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aρθράκια από το μακρινό 1908 δείχνουν πως ο καπετάνιος και πλοιοκτήτης του ΕΛΕΝΗ, Μιχ.Γκίκας, ήταν αγαπητός (τουλάχιστον στον αρθρογράφο  )
> 
> 5 09 08.jpg 27 10 08.jpg


Πραγματι αγαπητος ο Κος Γκικας η απλως ηξερε τους δημοσιογραφους! Εδω αρθρο απο τις 16 Ιουνιου 1909


19090616 Eleni.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πραγματι αγαπητος ο Κος Γκικας η απλως ηξερε τους δημοσιογραφους! Εδω αρθρο απο τις 16 Ιουνιου 1909
> 19090616 Eleni.jpg


Η ειχε φιλους στις εφημεριδες. Εδω αρθρο της 5ης Σεπτεμβριου 1908

19080905 Eleni Gika.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι η παλιαοτερη ανακοινωση για ταξιδια του *Ελενη* του Γκικα που εχουμε βρει στην _Εσπερινη_. 
20 Ιουλου 1907!

19070720 Eleni Esperini.jpg

Ποσα πλοια με το ονομα *Ελενη* εχουμε γνωρισει στις σελιδες του nautilia.gr;

Το *Ελενη* του Πανταλεοντος http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?105809
Το *Ελενη* της Αχαικης http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?82080
Το *Ελενη* του Εμπειρικου/Καναρη http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?38071
Το πορθμειο *Ελενη* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?25284

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για να ξαναθυμηθουμε το* Ελενη* του Γκικα.

19090605 Eleni Patris.jpg

----------

